# neeed help!!



## itsjustmeok (Oct 21, 2010)

I need help! I can't talk to anyone about this... I got married at 19, now i'm 22 and I feel like I've given up my life. My mom was overprotective and then I was in a controlling relationship I broke that off and met my husband later on. He's great but I can't stop thinking about the things I want to do. How my life would be different. I think about separation every once in a while but wonder what everyone would think...


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

Can you do things with him? is he supportive of the things you want to do? does he know about the things you want to do? life would always be different, but this is the life you have - and you have a great guy to share it with. spouses aren't hindrances to life, they add to it.


----------



## DebV (Oct 20, 2010)

AGREED! Maybe he has the same feelings and will even be releaved. You are never too young to make a change, but when youre in a marriage it would be helpful if both partners are willing to make that change together. It can help create a new bond. You are so young and your life is really just starting. Your H needs to be supportive because that is what a marriage is about. Try talking to him and guage whether he is willing to help celebrate life with you! Only then will you know.


----------

